# Why did Orochimaru ask whether Kabutos blood type was "A"???



## gans88 (Mar 25, 2006)

could it be because on that letter there had stuff to do with kabuto??  And possibly danzou saying that sai and kabuto are brothers or has danzou told oro some disturbing news about kabuto and oro's is just checking his facts to see who's lying.  I just don't understand why oro would ask about kabutos blood type in a situation like that.


----------



## QuoNina (Mar 25, 2006)

That convo involves bloodtype stereotyping...

A-attention to details
AB-eccentric

Which makes the convo be like:
Oro: "You surely pay a lot of attention to details and do things orderly..."
Kabuto: "Not only that, I am also eccentric. Muahaha."


----------



## 1337 John-in (Mar 25, 2006)

On the previous page Kabuto was asking for a new body to experiment on. Maybe the experiment or whatever it is Kabuto is performing requires Kabuto to use some of his own blood, sort of like a summon, and a new body would have to have a blood type similar or compatable to Kabuto's.


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 25, 2006)

HERE

Blood types are used to figure out one's personality, to some.


----------



## 1337 John-in (Mar 25, 2006)

Oh ok, or like Quonita said...


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm AB actually. Same as Kabuto.

I feel so good about myself


----------



## gans88 (Mar 25, 2006)

thanks quonita and tenshiOni. u guys can delete this thread if u like since probably alot of other people know about it.


----------



## QuoNina (Mar 25, 2006)

> I feel so good about myself


 Yeah...judging ppl by bloodtype is overly simple.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 25, 2006)

What if, Orochimaru needed a Blood transfusion, and he was asking Kabuto because he was hoping he could be the donnor.


----------



## dragonfire (Mar 25, 2006)

if i recall correctly, some japanese stereotyping of blood types involves something along the lines of AB reflecting bipolarity to an extent....or difference in exterior and interior personalities. Perhaps someone who appears confident and strong who's really hiding a weak and timid personality or something like that I'd think. Perhaps this is in reference to the 'other' Kabuto, the one with the old blood that not many have seen.


----------



## 張凱恩 (Mar 25, 2006)

Japanese people still use bloodtype checks to see compatible couples. Some wouldn't even date an incompatible blood.


----------



## Nyat (Mar 25, 2006)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> HERE
> 
> Blood types are used to figure out one's personality, to some.


Wow, I checked out that link, I'm Blood Type O, and that description fits me almost perfectly.


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 25, 2006)

Recycling this. ^^


----------

